
Ira Glass on creativity's dark stage - mqt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hidvElQ0xE
======
trickjarrett
On the whole I agree, people who desire to be good at something usually know
when they're not good. While they're working on their skill and sharpening
their mental tools, they are likely to get frustrated and quit. Ira is saying,
don't quit, understand that this 'dark stage' is the process, and work through
it.

------
rw
Summary?

~~~
CalmQuiet
The essence of this 5:20 video is to say that creative artists should be
patient with themselves during that phase of their creative life when their
_taste_ exceeds ability to create: So they cannot then create something that
meets their own standards. Amazingly, 395 reviewers of the youtube video gave
it an average of 5 stars. Whatever. Ira _is_ a great story teller. But this is
_not_ a story: it's a blog post. [This picture is worth less than a 1000-word
summary. (or 100 word summary) ] Maybe the other parts (#1 & #2) are more
worth.

~~~
tsetse-fly
Who said it was a story?

This is a 4-part interview with Ira Glass _on_ storytelling. I thought it was
pretty insightful.

